# Help identifying malawi fish



## Zorro (Dec 13, 2021)

I need your support. Which fish is thise ?
First picture: the blue one (male)
Second picture: 2 gray female


----------



## Bobby-pin (Dec 11, 2021)

Fish 1, ice blue zebra and some electric yellows around it. Other photo… hybrids probably.


----------



## Zorro (Dec 13, 2021)

Bobby-pin said:


> Fish 1, ice blue zebra and some electric yellows around it. Other photo… hybrids probably.


Fish1 and Fish2 are the same kind. But Fish 1 is male and Fish 2 female !


----------



## Bobby-pin (Dec 11, 2021)

Yes, I would agree. Dots on anal fin and pointed pectorals and dorsal is a give away for the difference.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have not seen bars like that on ice blue zebra (greshakei).


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Definitely Zebra/ Cynotilapia type. Not greshakei. Doubt this is a group of pure fish, just a mix of similar fish or hybrids. Male is colorful, but you shouldn't breed these and call them an exact pure fish.


----------



## Zorro (Dec 13, 2021)

What if this is it ... ?





Onze Malawi-cichliden


Dit is een website over de Malawi-cichliden die wij verzorgen met tevens een grote Malawi cichliden database. Ook met een Malawi-aqaria database.



www.onzemalawicichliden.eu


----------



## Bobby-pin (Dec 11, 2021)

Maybe not an ice blue cause there isn’t any orange on top. So something else…


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Zorro said:


> What if this is it ... ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simillar but unlikely to be exact match. There are many blue with black barred mbuna. Unless you bought from a specialty shop with a precise name, the fish may be vague mix of similar Mbuna.


----------

